# New Look Landscape - New Addition & Changes



## newlooklandscp

Ok guys .... it has been awhile since I put some of my stuff up on here. We have made several changes to the fleet as well as a few new additions.

First ... the fleet pic, not including my new 08' F350, the CAT Skid and the new Volvo L20B Loader.

Second ... The new addition, 06' F450 6.0L Diesel. Came with a Temco Dump and Munci Hydraulic System on the truck already. So then I added the Buyers SS Spreader, Blizzard 810PP, and my Full Rear Fenders I always do. In spring the truck will go in to get the dump painted white to match the fleet, slanted side boards install like the 08' trucks, tinted windows, undercoating, and bed rhino along with a full detail.

Third ... Rear Shot of the new addition.
Four ... Another Side Shot.


----------



## PTSolutions

very nice professional looking fleet!

how do you like your new 550's? will more than likely be needing one this summer.


----------



## newlooklandscp

Next ... the 06' F350 (use to be my personal truck) had a few changes. Now has a 860 speedwing, a salt dogg spreader, along with the tank, toolbox, and lightbar removed.

Side Shot of 06' F350
One more Side Shot

Last Picture is what replacement the 06' F350 for my new personal truck.
2008 F350 6.4L Diesel, Loaded, with a blizzard 810PP plus all the tank, tool box, and light from the other truck.


----------



## newlooklandscp

Next ... the 08' F550 now has a 8611lp.

Side shot of the F550

Then an Older Pic of the 08' F450 .... don't think there were any changes there.


----------



## Banksy

Nice fleet.


----------



## NCat496

What is the difference etween Blizzards power plow and speed wing?


----------



## newlooklandscp

ProTouchGrounds;1001584 said:


> very nice professional looking fleet!
> 
> how do you like your new 550's? will more than likely be needing one this summer.


Thanks. The new F550 is a tough truck, it is the construction truck in summer and in winter goes out with the bed fully loaded each night (about 8-10 skid buckets of bulk). Pulls really nice and plows like a beast with the 6.4L but the mileage stinks. It doesn't really bother me tho since I will take the pulling power over a few gallons of diesel anyways. We have had a far share of issues too, but with great dealer support have been taken care of right away. The 08' F550 has had 3 injectors done and work on the 4wd already. The 08' F450 has had a transmission replaced at 7,000 miles already.

So it is give and take.


----------



## newlooklandscp

NCat496;1001604 said:


> What is the difference etween Blizzards power plow and speed wing?


The power plow is about 1000lbs with the driver able to control all the options separately. Full straight in 10', Scoop is 8'6" I believe. The speedwing is set up with a cable and when the blade is angled the leading wing stays out for rolling and the trailing wing pulls back to the straight position, eliminating the driver having to do it with the controls. In scoop it is around 8'3" and only weighs about 790lbs. So a bit easier on the truck and the drivers brain.


----------



## Montosi82

Stupid newby question. Do you find the full rear fenders help keep the dump in better shape? less rust and rot or do you only do it for looks? Thanks


----------



## ajordan193

nice trucks, any pictures of the fleet in action? or of the 08 350 with the plow?


----------



## newlooklandscp

Montosi82;1001661 said:


> Stupid newby question. Do you find the full rear fenders help keep the dump in better shape? less rust and rot or do you only do it for looks? Thanks


Yes. Big time. I have the bottom of the trucks sprayed with rust proof and then in the fenders put on. Stop any kind of snow, ice, rain, salt, dirt, etc ever making it to my truck body (dump and cab). Then is something does make it onto the truck the rust proof stops any damages. Plan on keeping the trucks a long time while also keeping the appearance top notch.


----------



## newlooklandscp

ajordan193;1001762 said:


> nice trucks, any pictures of the fleet in action? or of the 08 350 with the plow?


No sorry no actions pictures. I would like too but no time during the events. I will take some once the I actually have to put the plow on the truck ... so far this year it is just a personal to me/back up truck to the company lol.


----------



## PTSolutions

you might have gotten a bad batch of 08's lol. there some out there with no issues on theirs but the early models had bugs. my 09 has been flawless so far, just a recall about replacing injector orings. but i have extended warranties on it for awhile.


----------



## MatthewG

How is the Rhino lining holding up on the dump beds? Im a big fan or mud flaps and rear fenders, hats off to you. My guys refuse to take care of work trucks and it kills me...


----------



## murraysnow

love the trucks im a ford guys myself..and i really like your logo where did you get it done?


----------



## newlooklandscp

ProTouchGrounds;1001857 said:


> you might have gotten a bad batch of 08's lol. there some out there with no issues on theirs but the early models had bugs. my 09 has been flawless so far, just a recall about replacing injector orings. but i have extended warranties on it for awhile.


I might have. Im not complaining at ALL !!!!!!! I love my trucks, the look, the style, the power, etc. Your going to have break downs, its expected, just some guys out there dont understand it or see it.


----------



## newlooklandscp

MatthewG;1001999 said:


> How is the Rhino lining holding up on the dump beds? Im a big fan or mud flaps and rear fenders, hats off to you. My guys refuse to take care of work trucks and it kills me...


Rhino is holding up good. Maintenance truck is holding up GREAT and the construction truck is ok to good. It depends on how you use the truck. Beat your guys like I do haha just kidding. But honestly I have a great group of guys and they understand they get new stuff cuz they treat my stuff good in general. I take care of my guys since they make me the money!!!!!


----------



## newlooklandscp

murraysnow;1002246 said:


> love the trucks im a ford guys myself..and i really like your logo where did you get it done?


Funny story .. logo was done by my best friend/college roomate best friend on a drunken night. He does it now for a living. You need his info I can get it too you.


----------



## WilliamOak

Trucks look awesome, whats on the 250 for lights now that the liberty is on your dd? 
Maybe this isnt for this forum but any pics of how the new enclosed is set up inside? Did you rhino line it lol?


----------



## EGLC

how long have you been in business? def one of the nicest/cleanest/matching fleets on here


----------



## GLSS22

Great looking fleet as always! Nice new additions. Hope to see some pics of the skid steer, and new volvo loader. Good luck to the rest of your season.


----------



## newlooklandscp

EGLC;1002549 said:


> how long have you been in business? def one of the nicest/cleanest/matching fleets on here


Part Time since 2001 when I turned 16 and got the DL. Decided to go to the University of IL when I graduated high school. Had 2 great employees that worked 4-5 days a week for me when I was at school but I did tons of traveling back and forth for quotes, estimates, actual work, plus plowed snow with them. So basically I have been Full Time Full Time since I graduated college. Thanks, means a lot too me.


----------



## newlooklandscp

Pictures of the Volvo Loader (has a 10' Protech) upon delivery.

The new (in fall of 09') equipment trailer.

The CAT Skid (has an 8' Protech). This is an older picture, plus it was very dirty which is unusual for us.


----------



## SIWEL

Why don't you have a Blizzard on the skid steer?

Why do you keep choosing blizzard over the fisher and western style plows with the extendable wings?

Any idea on how much time the blizzards save to conventional straight blades?

Sorry to bombard you with questions


----------



## newlooklandscp

Creek View Prop;1002767 said:


> Why don't you have a Blizzard on the skid steer?
> 
> Why do you keep choosing blizzard over the fisher and western style plows with the extendable wings?
> 
> Any idea on how much time the blizzards save to conventional straight blades?
> 
> Sorry to bombard you with questions


No Blizzard on the skid. Its a single speed, so the machine isnt moving fast enough for rolling. I have the machine at one particular site for 2 years and another 3 now ..... The pusher at the site is much better just for that particular application and the SS Blizzard is super expensive.

I have had a blizzard since day one on that 06' F350. In my opinion they are build tougher than the sister blades that are out now and all my trucks are still interchangeable. I keep it that why so if something goes down in the middle of a storm there are many options to work with then. Plus I have 2-810's sitting as backups.

As for time, depends on the site layout. I have one site that is 4.2 acres and I can have the 06' F450 Dump push it completely and salt it in less than 3hrs. The site is long with several islands. It is also ALL driver dependent as well ... so the average we are looking at now is just over and acre to 1.5 acres per hr.


----------



## murraysnow

haha thats funny thats pretty damn good for being drunk...yea do you think i could get his info i would like to talk to him i really like your logo.


----------



## JohnnyU

Good looking fleet you have there Keith.


----------



## OhioPlower

Whats your overall opinion on the 6.4? I may be looking at one for my next truck. Great looking fleet too


----------



## WilliamOak

This looks familiar.... Looks like someone liked it enough to make it their own!


----------



## Dstosh

What make are those fenders? I'm gonna get a set

I am envious of your set up- It kills me to have trucks that dont match


----------



## newlooklandscp

WilliamOak;1002960 said:


> This looks familiar.... Looks like someone liked it enough to make it their own!


Where did you find that?


----------



## WilliamOak

Lawn Site I believe..


----------



## newlooklandscp

Dstosh;1002988 said:


> What make are those fenders? I'm gonna get a set
> 
> I am envious of your set up- It kills me to have trucks that dont match


I get them from Auto Truck in Bartlett IL. I will get the info together on make and item # and send you a PM. There are about $600.00 for the total set (both sides and the mounting kits)


----------



## newlooklandscp

WilliamOak;1003019 said:


> Lawn Site I believe..


Ya I found it. His join date was 2-14-10 or something like that. That is low to basically steal some else's logo. Sh*t might as well take my name as well. Pisses me off.


----------



## WilliamOak

newlooklandscp;1003023 said:


> Ya I found it. His join date was 2-14-10 or something like that. That is low to basically steal some else's logo. Sh*t might as well take my name as well. Pisses me off.


Understandably so... At least the font is different... oh wait its exactly the same lol.
Can you shoot me the # for your logo guy? I need to have mine reworked b/c I lost the files when my comp. crashed and the guy who originally did it is nowhere to be found..


----------



## Dan85

Sharp looking fleet! 

Your fleet is similar to ours; ours are all black with blizzard plows. We have 810s on the 350s and 8611s on the 550s. We also have our trucks rust-proofed every year; it makes working on them a PITA, but its cheap insurance. 

How does the rhino lining work in the dump beds - does the material stick at all? We redid our dump bed with an industrial two part paint, so far it seems to be holding up.

Looking forward to seeing my pictures of your work!

- Dan


----------



## murraysnow

that is low to steal ur logo i like it but wouldnt steal it...but do you think you could send me his info i want to get my logo a little more professional then it is now. thankss


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Nice fleet.


----------



## Dan85

Dan85;1003080 said:


> Looking forward to seeing my pictures of your work!
> 
> - Dan


edit* Looking forward to seeing more* pictures of your work!


----------



## EGLC

newlooklandscp;1002752 said:


> Part Time since 2001 when I turned 16 and got the DL. Decided to go to the University of IL when I graduated high school. Had 2 great employees that worked 4-5 days a week for me when I was at school but I did tons of traveling back and forth for quotes, estimates, actual work, plus plowed snow with them. So basically I have been Full Time Full Time since I graduated college. Thanks, means a lot too me.


That's very impressive man! I'm 19 and have been working away at this since I was around 16 as well. What do you do that you feel "sets you apart" the best from other competitors by you?


----------



## BMWSTUD25

Nice setup and nice updates as well! Sorry someone stole your logo!! that is cheap, I would call them up just to be an A$$ about it


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Haha that KPW guy that stole your logo just joined over here. He just made his first post.


----------



## newlooklandscp

EGLC;1003535 said:


> That's very impressive man! I'm 19 and have been working away at this since I was around 16 as well. What do you do that you feel "sets you apart" the best from other competitors by you?


People skills, people skills, people skills, productive equipment and keeping up to date with the most modern stuff to keep the properties looking top notch. Education (University of IL - Urbana) and attention to detail myself and threw my employees. Got to train them right.


----------



## newlooklandscp

KL&M Snow Div.;1003886 said:


> Haha that KPW guy that stole your logo just joined over here. He just made his first post.


Wow! seriously this guys got some balls.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

newlook, I'm a little south of you in New Lenox and on the way home from work today I saw another truck with that logo. I will keep a look for it again and get you the company name. Sorry!


----------



## erkoehler

You've got a great lineup of trucks.

So, what made you go with a black truck for you personal vehicle which I assume is in line to be passed down to the business?


----------



## EGLC

erkoehler;1004300 said:


> You've got a great lineup of trucks.
> 
> So, what made you go with a black truck for you personal vehicle which I assume is in line to be passed down to the business?


I bet he wanted to go black to set the boss's truck apart from the rest. I also bet that IF it does get passed down it will go to a foreman.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Looks great buddy, good luck this year!


----------



## twinbrothers

Nice fleet. Is your shop off of 290.


----------



## newlooklandscp

Pushin 2 Please;1004258 said:


> newlook, I'm a little south of you in New Lenox and on the way home from work today I saw another truck with that logo. I will keep a look for it again and get you the company name. Sorry!


Oh god. I have mine trademarked so if you could get a pic and the company name that would be great. Then they will be served papers. But if it was the other night it might have been one of my trucks. Do you remember what the truck looked like?


----------



## newlooklandscp

erkoehler;1004300 said:


> You've got a great lineup of trucks.
> 
> So, what made you go with a black truck for you personal vehicle which I assume is in line to be passed down to the business?


Actually it was a Ford Repo I got a hold of. I really didnt want black but I wanted the interior. All Black Leather, Loaded, with Graphite/Chrome Accents. It will probably get passes down to my old man, he currently has my 2001 Black F250 (which was one of my first work/pickup trucks).


----------



## AlertSnow

I don't know if you answered this question but you look like the right guy to ask considering you have so many to your fleet.

How do you like your blizzard snowplows? I have heard things about horrible quality. They look like they would be very effective and I like the mount assembly. But the wear and tear doesn't look so great.


----------



## newlooklandscp

SmartScapes;1005086 said:


> I don't know if you answered this question but you look like the right guy to ask considering you have so many to your fleet.
> 
> How do you like your blizzard snowplows? I have heard things about horrible quality. They look like they would be very effective and I like the mount assembly. But the wear and tear doesn't look so great.


It seems that the newer plows the build quality is bad. Like bad welds, parts, etc. My newest plow is over 2 years old so that dates back to pre-DD and I have had no issues at all with that kind of stuff. The wear and tear are you referring to the truck itself or the blade?

The blades, yes they get beat up .. actually I just put a new wing and slide box on the lp because it got crushed, by ME. But that is expected with any plow and the type of driver. The trucks are holding up awesome. The 06' F350 has always had a 810PP on it since 2 days after I took the truck home in Sept of 05' 98,000 miles and still no front end work. Truck is in great shape.


----------



## OhioPlower

Have any of your other trucks had front end work? 98k miles with no front end work is pretty good. I have a 04 duramax and have had a fair amount of front end work.


----------



## newlooklandscp

OhioPlower;1005287 said:


> Have any of your other trucks had front end work? 98k miles with no front end work is pretty good. I have a 04 duramax and have had a fair amount of front end work.


The only front end work that has been done on any truck I have owned (actually just the other week) was the 06 F450 I just picked up. Had to do ball joints only, axle was in perfect condition, etc, etc. but that wasn't my previous maintenance so who knows.


----------



## OhioPlower

Thats not bad at all. I just had the idler arm, pitman arm, and both inner tie rods done on my duramax today


----------



## newlooklandscp

No not bad at all. I service all the trucks before they need it. They get washed right away just so nothing rusts, hate rust, had dents, etc. Try to keep the image looking nice.


----------



## Jello1

Very nice looking fleet.


----------



## jgibbons

Newlook have you had any problems with the 06 f350 with the 6.0 engine?


----------



## newlooklandscp

jgibbons;1015012 said:


> Newlook have you had any problems with the 06 f350 with the 6.0 engine?


None what so ever. 98,000+ miles now of plowing, hauling a skid, and lots of highway. I have done (1) EGR valve and (1) injector module both covered under warranty and taken care of by the dealer in less than an 1hr a piece. I have been super happy with the motor, trans, and truck. The other 06' I have done the same plus a few injectors all covered under warranty as well. Im more pleased with the 6.0L than these 6.4L diesel.


----------



## jgibbons

I am looking to get a 250 or 350 diesel but I have been mainly looking at the 7.3's only because I have been hearing a lot of horror stories witht he 6.0's


----------



## newlooklandscp

jgibbons;1015057 said:


> I am looking to get a 250 or 350 diesel but I have been mainly looking at the 7.3's only because I have been hearing a lot of horror stories witht he 6.0's


The (2) 7.3L is had, well still have (1) that is my old mans truck now were great. 100,000 miles each minimal problems. The 6.0's so far zero problems, one is at 98,000 miles and the other at 50,000. I have had more problems with my 6.4L in 14,000 miles already. Oh what the future will bring lol


----------



## jgibbons

newlooklandscp;1019495 said:


> The (2) 7.3L is had, well still have (1) that is my old mans truck now were great. 100,000 miles each minimal problems. The 6.0's so far zero problems, one is at 98,000 miles and the other at 50,000. I have had more problems with my 6.4L in 14,000 miles already. Oh what the future will bring lol


I have heard those 6.4s are pigs. Has plowing put a hurting on your 6.0s?


----------



## Lux Lawn

Nice fleet of trucks, looks nice how everything matches.


----------



## 3311

I especially like the look of the light bars you got from Ron. Ron has nice equipment ,not like mine all beat to **** !!
Thanks for the props man.


----------



## WilliamOak

Need some white grille's to complete the new look look. Heres a pic even including a blizzard for the ultimate visual stimulation experience.


----------



## newlooklandscp

3311;1020511 said:


> I especially like the look of the light bars you got from Ron. Ron has nice equipment ,not like mine all beat to **** !!
> Thanks for the props man.


?????? beat to **** when it is brand new? weird. How is it beat to **** when you rotate equipment every single year? I would say my blades are if anything, have you seen the repairs I have done at Rushing. Must not have. And yes Ron's lightbars do look nice.


----------



## newlooklandscp

WilliamOak;1020544 said:


> Need some white grille's to complete the new look look. Heres a pic even including a blizzard for the ultimate visual stimulation experience.


Those white grills are pretty nice. Wonder what Ford would stick it in you for one of them lol


----------



## WilliamOak

newlooklandscp;1020548 said:


> Those white grills are pretty nice. Wonder what Ford would stick it in you for one of them lol


Better stock up on vasoline..


----------



## newlooklandscp

O ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! O ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A.Landscaping

Nice looking trucks.


----------



## deere615

Yes very nice fleet and equipment


----------



## newlooklandscp

Face Lift to the 2006 F450 Superduty ......

Before and After


----------



## newlooklandscp

Second Blizzard 8611LP Addition just this week, Purchased from a Plow Site Member. Thanks!


----------



## deere615

Face lift looks nice, I love the ford guys that do that makes their trucks look newer/nicer


----------



## WilliamOak

You NEED the white grille's on the '08s!!!!payuppayup


----------



## newlooklandscp

williamoak;1030496 said:


> you need the white grille's on the '08s!!!!payuppayup


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## chs1993

Did you put 08 Ford mirrors on your 06's? If so any problems installing them? any modifications?


----------



## newlooklandscp

chs1993;1031272 said:


> Did you put 08 Ford mirrors on your 06's? If so any problems installing them? any modifications?


Correct, they are all 08 Mirrors on the (2) 06 trucks. The pickup has full power, heat and turn signals ... basically replacing the same functioning 06 mirrors the truck came with. And the dump has just manual ones. Takes about 10 minutes to install them, unbolt the old ones bolt up the new ones, super simple. The only modification is to remove one plastic numb that sticks out on the 08 version to help them stay in place, it is useless. I cut them away with a dremel tool, that takes about 5 minutes tops.


----------



## flatlander42

what kind of mileage do you get with your 6.0's? Glad to hear you are having good luck with them!


----------



## chs1993

newlooklandscp;1031278 said:


> Correct, they are all 08 Mirrors on the (2) 06 trucks. The pickup has full power, heat and turn signals ... basically replacing the same functioning 06 mirrors the truck came with. And the dump has just manual ones. Takes about 10 minutes to install them, unbolt the old ones bolt up the new ones, super simple. The only modification is to remove one plastic numb that sticks out on the 08 version to help them stay in place, it is useless. I cut them away with a dremel tool, that takes about 5 minutes tops.


Cool I have a 05 I might do that to, they look alot better! Did you buy them online if so what webiste?


----------



## newlooklandscp

I watched Ebay for EVERRRRRR and got lucky for the pickup, OEM cost around $600 or $700. I think I paid like $400 maybe. The manual ones are just from the Ford Dealer for $320.00.


----------



## newlooklandscp

masternate42;1031339 said:


> what kind of mileage do you get with your 6.0's? Glad to hear you are having good luck with them!


The F350 I get between 12-15 and the F450 between 7-10 depending on the loads.


----------



## chs1993

newlooklandscp;1031551 said:


> I watched Ebay for EVERRRRRR and got lucky for the pickup, OEM cost around $600 or $700. I think I paid like $400 maybe. The manual ones are just from the Ford Dealer for $320.00.


lol I thought thats what you were going to say. I looked on there and cant find any with out the marker lights on them! I'll have to start watching maybe by next season I'll be able to find them.


----------



## newlooklandscp

chs1993;1031556 said:


> lol I thought thats what you were going to say. I looked on there and cant find any with out the marker lights on them! I'll have to start watching maybe by next season I'll be able to find them.


You can easily wire up the marking lights. I believe the truck is already wired for them. Maybe.


----------



## newlooklandscp

Added a New Truck.

2011 Ford F350 Fully Loaded 
Diesel Fx4

Blizzard 8611lp

This pic is from when I first picked it up.


----------



## ajordan193

Good looking truck. Hows the 6.7 holding up?


----------



## NoFearDeere

Ok, I need to come and steal some of your money! Nice truck!


----------



## newlooklandscp

ajordan193;1176525 said:


> Good looking truck. Hows the 6.7 holding up?


It has approximately 80 miles on it as of today. Special order straight from the factory. So we shall see.


----------



## newlooklandscp

Pic 1 right after the black was done.

Pic 2 backrack and tank from my old black F350.

Pic 3 interior shot.

Now Im just missing the black out lights, toolbox, undercoating, window tints and a logo on the tailgate.


----------



## Snowguy01

very nice set up. love the fords.


----------



## BlueRam2500

Awesome trucks, especially that '11.


----------



## EGLC

you should put a set of sound-off 1400 lumen led work lights on the 2011


----------



## KMBertog

great looking fleet! can't beat having everything have the same look to it!


----------



## merrimacmill

Everything looks nice, I like the white trucks with that logo. It looks very clean and modern. I'm kind of moving in the same direction, bought my first white truck and planning on getting the others painted in the spring, one by one, and I had a new more modern logo designed.


----------



## newlooklandscp

Another Interior Pic

All Markings Lights Blackout Out

Tool Box Installed

Pic of the New Shop


----------



## NoFearDeere

So did you trade in the 08 black truck? Good luck this winter!


----------



## newlooklandscp

NoFearDeere;1177628 said:


> So did you trade in the 08 black truck? Good luck this winter!


Yup. I couldnt take that truck anymore.


----------



## ajordan193

How big is your new shop?


----------



## SIWEL

What was wrong with the black truck? The white truck is a nice addition to the fleet, I like it a lot.


----------



## forestfireguy

How is that Salt Dogg spreader (Tailgate) I assume it's the electric model??? We heard horror stories bout them last season and stayed away, opting for a Swenson Electric tailgate which has been excellent. This year we found screaming deals on 2 stainless electric v boxes so I didn't do much research on this years SD run. Next season we'll be lookin g again, would you reccomend these units?


----------



## newlooklandscp

ajordan193;1178173 said:


> How big is your new shop?


A little less than 3000 sg/ft. I have parking spaces outside and a bin close by.


----------



## newlooklandscp

Creek View Prop;1178185 said:


> What was wrong with the black truck? The white truck is a nice addition to the fleet, I like it a lot.


That 6.4 just had issues. 7-8 miles to the gallon. The computer needed to be reset all the time. Headlight issues, always cleaning the exhaust. And I got sick of the black and wanted a white truck again but this time I was able to order the black leather interior which I have wanted since day one.


----------



## newlooklandscp

forestfireguy;1178250 said:


> How is that Salt Dogg spreader (Tailgate) I assume it's the electric model??? We heard horror stories bout them last season and stayed away, opting for a Swenson Electric tailgate which has been excellent. This year we found screaming deals on 2 stainless electric v boxes so I didn't do much research on this years SD run. Next season we'll be lookin g again, would you reccomend these units?


The truck that is in the shop pick .... that a hydraulic unit. I only have a 1.5 yd electric salt dogg vbox. All my other stuff is hydraulic and I for a dump truck it is worth the money, if you have it. I love my salt dogg vbox tho ... the thing is great for a pickup.


----------



## plow3232

why another ford??? I don't get it.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Newlook is that the plow you bought from me? If so hows it working out? I put the XLS on mine this year pros and cons to each. I won't say that the XLS is better but for my situation it is.

good luck


----------



## newlooklandscp

NEUSWEDE;1178613 said:


> Newlook is that the plow you bought from me? If so hows it working out? I put the XLS on mine this year pros and cons to each. I won't say that the XLS is better but for my situation it is.
> 
> good luck


yes it is actually. great plow. mechanic said it was the cleanest plow he has seen yet. not a single problem with it at all.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks nice, very nice.


----------



## GLSS22

Your pics always make me jealous! Great looking addition to your fleet! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## newlooklandscp

You dont want the next pics ... they would be of my 2006 F450 burning to the ground. Lost the truck today to an engine fire. Im crushed .... loved that truck. Time to replace it I guess.


----------



## ffej27

Joe told me the news , that sucks.I bet an International would look great in your fleet , and I know someone selling one cheap


----------



## SIWEL

ohh man I can't even imagine that... I would be crushed if I lost a truck


----------



## flatlander42

Nobody got hurt tho.......Right?

chitty deal about the fire, do you know the cause? I've got an '06 e450, and may need a heads up!


----------



## Mark13

newlooklandscp;1184426 said:


> You dont want the next pics ... they would be of my 2006 F450 burning to the ground. Lost the truck today to an engine fire. Im crushed .... loved that truck. Time to replace it I guess.


Any idea yet what caused the fire under the hood?

Hopefully no one was hurt and you were able to get the important contents of the cab out.


----------



## newlooklandscp

No one was hurt. Cause will be determined tomorrow. The pictures do it justice. Under the hood there is NOTHING left. When I mean nothing I mean nothing.


----------



## fordpsd

Jeez sorry to hear about the truck fire. Hope you will be able to get something to replace it. 

By the way the new truck looks great. Good luck with it.


----------



## Mark13

That'll buff out.



Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## georgerk82

I hope nobody was hurt, gotta love the Fords lol. Ive had one catch on fire to. I wonder what your Ford dealer will point the blame to, my guess is the plow wiring?


----------



## deere615

Wow sorry to see that and glad everyone is ok! I would guess electrical?


----------



## Mister Plow

newlooklandscp;1184752 said:


> No one was hurt. Cause will be determined tomorrow. The pictures do it justice. Under the hood there is NOTHING left. When I mean nothing I mean nothing.


That settles that argument. Driving with a plow on WILL cause your engine to overheat.:yow!:


----------



## Kale Lawn

your fleet is pretty close to ours.. we've got a variety of F250-350-550's we run all blizzards (power,speed and straight) and we all run salt dog spreaders. We're really looking forward to our 7 new 2011 trucks!! We should be getting them in the next few weeks!


----------



## the new boss 92

ffej27;1184454 said:


> Joe told me the news , that sucks.I bet an International would look great in your fleet , and I know someone selling one cheap


your ford isnt by chance gray and sits by addison trail is it? if so im always passing it going to work.


----------



## Maclawnco

sorry to see that Ken


----------



## EGLC

is the dump body at least salvageable? that really sucks man...gonna get a 2011 now to match the pickup? haha


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Ken sorry to see that, must had been centralized to the motor? Because the grill and plow lights are not melted that much. Do you supply your trucks with Fire extinguishers?


----------



## newlooklandscp

EGLC;1186779 said:


> is the dump body at least salvageable? that really sucks man...gonna get a 2011 now to match the pickup? haha


Dump Body, Spreader, Plow, and Reservoir are all still in good shape, basically everything back from the rear doors. I should have a decision by Monday. Looking into a 2011 exact replacement (F450 supercab, diesel, etc) and just rolling over all the equipment listed and worth keeping.


----------



## newlooklandscp

NEUSWEDE;1187008 said:


> Ken sorry to see that, must had been centralized to the motor? Because the grill and plow lights are not melted that much. Do you supply your trucks with Fire extinguishers?


Yes they do. It just got out of control way to fast.


----------



## JohnnyU

Is the Plow salvageable?


----------



## newlooklandscp

JohnnyU;1187050 said:


> Is the Plow salvageable?


Plow is on the truck still. We havent removed it yet until the insurance company looks at everything real good. It seems tho there was no flame or heat damage to the plow at all just the nighthawks.


----------



## JohnnyU

newlooklandscp;1187173 said:


> Plow is on the truck still. We havent removed it yet until the insurance company looks at everything real good. It seems tho there was no flame or heat damage to the plow at all just the nighthawks.


That's fortunate. Hopefully you will be able to transfer everything over to the replacement truck then.


----------



## ffej27

> your ford isnt by chance gray and sits by addison trail is it? if so im always passing it going to work


 It sure is


----------



## ffej27

Kenny I had seen your tailgate missing this morning and figured your luck was getting worse. Then on way back from salt run saw it painted up , looks real nice cant wait to see it in the light Thumbs Up


----------



## WilliamOak

another '11? you're gonna send me into an early grave lol


----------



## Bird21

Get the check for the truck for evertything on the truck as it sits. Then buy the truck off the insurance company and handle the upfit of the new truck yourself. I had a few pieces of equipment get vandalized and I got a check for full replacement value then I bought all the equipment back for pennies on the dollar and repaired them myself, it took a while. Here is the key make sure whatever you have insured is valued at present day replacment value, it cost a little more but worth it when this sh1t happens. Buy a new truck and find a salvaged motor and fix the 06 then you will have two trucks for the cost of 1 1/4 trucks. Alot of work but worth it, the 06 will not be insurable with the current carrier for replacement value so you might need to insure that truck with a different carrier. Just a thought.


----------



## newlooklandscp

ffej27;1187277 said:


> Kenny I had seen your tailgate missing this morning and figured your luck was getting worse. Then on way back from salt run saw it painted up , looks real nice cant wait to see it in the light Thumbs Up


lol. Ya one of my buddies called me too. Dude!!! what the f**k happened to your tailgate???? lol. Its locked now, dont worry. Joe thinks the idea was stup*d but it came out really nice. I'll try to get a pic up.


----------



## newlooklandscp

Bird21;1187427 said:


> Get the check for the truck for evertything on the truck as it sits. Then buy the truck off the insurance company and handle the upfit of the new truck yourself. I had a few pieces of equipment get vandalized and I got a check for full replacement value then I bought all the equipment back for pennies on the dollar and repaired them myself, it took a while. Here is the key make sure whatever you have insured is valued at present day replacment value, it cost a little more but worth it when this sh1t happens. Buy a new truck and find a salvaged motor and fix the 06 then you will have two trucks for the cost of 1 1/4 trucks. Alot of work but worth it, the 06 will not be insurable with the current carrier for replacement value so you might need to insure that truck with a different carrier. Just a thought.


That is the plan. I pay alot in insurance costs but to this day ALL my equipment, trucks, plows, skids, mowers, and trailer are insured to what it would cost to replace it brand new tomorrow. Im actually thinking of stripping the truck for my purposes, then parting out the rest, and getting a 2011 to replace it.


----------



## newlooklandscp

WilliamOak;1187368 said:


> another '11? you're gonna send me into an early grave lol


yes. that is the plan lol


----------



## newlooklandscp

Tailgate. Trying something new. lol


----------



## deere615

Pretty cool and unique


----------



## exmark

Awesome. I have never seen anything like that before.


----------



## patlalandebutt

my jaw dropped on the new tailgate design lovin it sir! great looking company you got going there!
sorry about the loss of the 06 , what door closes another door opens! think positive!!!


----------



## ffej27

newlooklandscp;1188327 said:


> Tailgate. Trying something new. lol


Very nice. Thumbs UpTake that #10 off


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare

I love that!


----------



## Supper Grassy

Nice Equipment


----------



## newlooklandscp

patlalandebutt;1188675 said:


> my jaw dropped on the new tailgate design lovin it sir! great looking company you got going there!
> sorry about the loss of the 06 , what door closes another door opens! think positive!!!


Thanks! That is what I am thinking. I should know the new plan by that Tomorrow on the 06' .......


----------



## Jelinek61

Awesome new truck, i think it deserves a brand new blizzard though. haha


----------



## snow man 0311

Nice fleet I'll take 06 off your hands let mem know the price...


----------



## newlooklandscp

Jelinek61;1189643 said:


> Awesome new truck, i think it deserves a brand new blizzard though. haha


It has a 2 year old 8611lp, paid for and making money lol


----------



## ffej27

newlooklandscp;1188327 said:


> Tailgate. Trying something new. lol


Kenny we passed by today ,im sure you heard the siren, Our friend that shall remain nameless said he really liked the tailgate . He also suggested #10 comes off Thumbs Up Whats the word on the 06 , I heard theres an international and a 4500 up for sale:laughing:


----------



## newlooklandscp

ffej27;1191599 said:


> Kenny we passed by today ,im sure you heard the siren, Our friend that shall remain nameless said he really liked the tailgate . He also suggested #10 comes off Thumbs Up Whats the word on the 06 , I heard theres an international and a 4500 up for sale:laughing:


Is that what the stupid noise was this morning????? I should have know. Now he will go steal my idea lol. Got the call today .... the 06 is totaled. Final numbers should be by Wednesday with the buy back. The 4500 is tooooooo, heard somebody put a bit to much salt in it cause some "minor" spring issues lol.


----------



## ajordan193

Did you find out what caused the fire?


----------



## newlooklandscp

No cause on the fire. Truck is totaled, check is in the mail, no buy back option since it is a 2006. They are going to do a complete investigation on the cause and let me know at a later time. Truck is being picked up 1/24/11. Went shopping ..... looks like .....

2011 Supercab 4x4 F450 Diesel Auto. 9' Body (same as my other white ones), force America hydro system, re-installing the buyers ss tailgate, and the 8611lp blade.


----------



## newlooklandscp

Picked up the new truck today. Pictures up after the plow, logo and extras are installed!


----------



## havenlax18

Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## jbell36

i'm kinda jealous of your fleet, pretty much everything that i'm working for...i have an '08 super duty just like the black one you had, only it's a crew, i absolutely love it 0 problems, the only thing i hate is the gas mileage, i'm sitting at 11.7 city unloaded, has great power tho...i was disappointed to see that you got rid of yours ha...im possibly looking at getting another '08-'10, maybe an F550 dump, what is your honest opinion on that?...once again my only setback would be mpg's, we have two cummins that get great mileage, it's hard to buy a truck that gets lesser mpg's...also, whats your opinion on the tailgate spreaders, they seem like a great option if you have a dump...our v box salter broke down 20 seconds into our last snow, had to shovel out 2.8 tons of sand/salt whereas we could have just took the tailgate spreader off and dumped...it sucked a$$...the v box is also something you have to put in the bed, take out, store it somewhere, not quite as simple a task as just replacing the tailgate


----------



## PTSolutions

lookin good NewLook, arent those new 6.7's quiet as heck?


----------



## newlooklandscp

jbell36;1265444 said:


> i'm kinda jealous of your fleet, pretty much everything that i'm working for...i have an '08 super duty just like the black one you had, only it's a crew, i absolutely love it 0 problems, the only thing i hate is the gas mileage, i'm sitting at 11.7 city unloaded, has great power tho...i was disappointed to see that you got rid of yours ha...im possibly looking at getting another '08-'10, maybe an F550 dump, what is your honest opinion on that?...once again my only setback would be mpg's, we have two cummins that get great mileage, it's hard to buy a truck that gets lesser mpg's...also, whats your opinion on the tailgate spreaders, they seem like a great option if you have a dump...our v box salter broke down 20 seconds into our last snow, had to shovel out 2.8 tons of sand/salt whereas we could have just took the tailgate spreader off and dumped...it sucked a$$...the v box is also something you have to put in the bed, take out, store it somewhere, not quite as simple a task as just replacing the tailgate


Thanks. I had to get rid of the black 08' I hated that truck. The new 11' is a hundred times better. Pulling a skid I get 13.5 mpg on this truck and even more power. My 08' F550 get 6.2 mpg empty on a good day. If you can get a hold of a 6.0L or purchase new that would be my opinion. Tailgate cost $$$$$ for th systems but never go down. The Vbox is a pain but I have had zero problems with mine plus it spreaders way better than a tailgate as is cheaper. Actually a huge price difference and it depends on how much snow work you do. I have a salt dogg, vbox and 2 tailgate spreaders so I keep a range of equipment. 2-F350's, 2-F450's and 1-F550 even a speedwing, 2-810's and 3-8611lps so Im all over the board. It just depends on the application.


----------



## newlooklandscp

ProTouchGrounds;1265629 said:


> lookin good NewLook, arent those new 6.7's quiet as heck?


Awesome absolutely awesome. But my pickup is getting a bit loader now with 5000 miles on it already.


----------



## newlooklandscp

2011 F450 Straight from Regional Truck Eq

Truck still needs:
Plow
Lightbar
Undercoating, Rhino Lining, and Window Tints
Door Logo & #11
Tarp Kit and Rear Wheel Fenders

Will post pics when completed


----------



## newlooklandscp

one more ...............................


----------



## ajordan193

Man i want an 11 bad. Just can't justify the price tag right now. Any idea what you get around town in your pickup?


----------



## newlooklandscp

ajordan193;1265765 said:


> Man i want an 11 bad. Just can't justify the price tag right now. Any idea what you get around town in your pickup?


Says it right on the dash. 13.5 today pulling a skid trailer. Normally 14-14.5 now at 5,000 miles


----------



## dieseld

Are those "sideboards" permanent or are they removable for winter? If removable, what did they charge for them? I see Brickman using them alot and was curious.


----------



## cat320

that looks like a nice system , so that does everything dump ,plow and spreader? what does a system like that cost to put in a 450?


----------



## newlooklandscp

dieseld;1265904 said:


> Are those "sideboards" permanent or are they removable for winter? If removable, what did they charge for them? I see Brickman using them alot and was curious.


Removable. Two Bolts each. The dump is actually a fold down side just in case we need it for construction and ease of cleaning out the salt in winter. Those were actually the sides from the 06' that caught on fire but they were about $600 bucks.


----------



## newlooklandscp

cat320;1265933 said:


> that looks like a nice system , so that does everything dump ,plow and spreader? what does a system like that cost to put in a 450?


I go with a joystick for the dump control (up and down) you have better control of the body then with a salt load in it. The controller is a Force of American controller with runs the tailgate unit. I purchased the cab chassis from the dealer. The truck went to the upfitter and got the dump, side boards reused and repainted, reused the 1 year old ss tailgate spreader, all the force of america hydraulics, controllers and everything was right around 18,000.00 It does not run the plow ... i run the blizzards so a completely different system. I have the same exact system in the F550 too


----------



## newlooklandscp

2011 F450 finally finished yesterday. Just in time to remove all the snow equipment.


----------



## newlooklandscp

Additional Photos .... enjoy.

On the last photo ... no the marking lamps are not burnt out. They actually double as a full led lightbar and marking lamps. Pretty cool actually. No more lightbars mounted on the top of the dump body anymore.


----------



## cet

Looks great. I really like the black fenders on the rear wheels. Sure saves the bottom of the box. Hydraulic salters are the way to go.


----------



## GLSS22

Awesome setup! Love the marking lamp strobes, such a clean look!


----------



## got-h2o

Fleet looks great........in person too! First time I saw the fire pics, I don't know how I missed them before. I can't believe the plow was basically untouched by the fire. If you didn't tell me when I bought it I'd have never known...........


----------



## Jelinek61

Thats an awesome truck. Is that a henderson salt spreader to match the dump body?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Where did you get the marking light warning kit from? I would love to have something like that.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

Sweet looking equipment! Hope you have a great landscaping season!


----------



## newlooklandscp

cet;1279297 said:


> Looks great. I really like the black fenders on the rear wheels. Sure saves the bottom of the box. Hydraulic salters are the way to go.


yes it does. plus i undercoat the body of the bodies to save them a bit longer.


----------



## newlooklandscp

Jelinek61;1279601 said:


> Thats an awesome truck. Is that a henderson salt spreader to match the dump body?


Its actually a buyers (off the truck that caught on fire) but the F550 has the henderson spreader.


----------



## newlooklandscp

Hambrick & Co.;1280340 said:


> Where did you get the marking light warning kit from? I would love to have something like that.


Fits the 99' and up ford only right now. but if your interested pm me.


----------



## newlooklandscp

Another New (used) Snow Toy


----------



## dzlbudman

love that 2011. nice job!


----------



## sle

Very impressed with your fleet. 
Do you have any problems with employees causing damage to your trucks?


----------



## newlooklandscp

sle;1307776 said:


> Very impressed with your fleet.
> Do you have any problems with employees causing damage to your trucks?


Not really. The occasion dent during plow season and once in awhile something major. But overall they do a really good job watching out. During the summer I never have any issues with damage to trucks or trailer and if there is I was the one that most likely did it.


----------



## dzlbudman

Any new equipment?


----------



## newlooklandscp

dzlbudman;1310106 said:


> Any new equipment?


Just the new (used) 906 loader recently. Added a newer 8611lp for the F450 as well. Other than that ..... not really, Im set this season.


----------



## Bigmatt0711

Everything looks great! Love how everything is clean. Keep it up!


----------



## newlooklandscp

Some additional Pics ......

Skid and Loader:

Trucks Ready for the Season:


----------



## erkoehler

Great pics!

What size pusher is going on the cat loader 12'?


----------



## newlooklandscp

erkoehler;1367602 said:


> Great pics!
> 
> What size pusher is going on the cat loader 12'?


I run a 10' LD Arctic just due to the parking lots it runs. But it would easily take a 12'


----------



## Marek

Hows thw 2011 Ford treating you ? What type of mpg are you seeing out of it ? With which rear


----------



## newlooklandscp

My personal truck gets about 14mpg. But I drive hard.

The F450 gets solid 9mpg pulling the 16' wells maintenance trailer and a little better on its own. 

Overall I am super pleased with both trucks and would not hesitate to buy another.


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Nice loader they are very handy


----------



## snowguys

looking good im sure you like your new shop


----------



## newlooklandscp

Shop is awesome. Best for snow but works good for the landscape season. Here are a few more pics. My personal truck and the new loader set up.


----------



## dirtyscag

Nice looking loader well the whole fleet for that matter how is the 906 Cat treating you whats the power and weight of that?


----------



## newlooklandscp

dirtyscag;1414883 said:


> Nice looking loader well the whole fleet for that matter how is the 906 Cat treating you whats the power and weight of that?


The 906 is great. With the bucket and foam filled tires I scaled at about 17,000. It has 97 horse. The 10' arctic is actually a bit small for it but fits the site better.


----------



## bubbles10

nice trucks i really like the design you have on the tailgate of your personal truck


----------



## Matt10486

What kind of light bar do you have on your personal truck?
Thanks


----------



## N&CLandscaping

Matt10486;1416643 said:


> What kind of light bar do you have on your personal truck?
> Thanks


Looks like a whelen mini LFL. Liberty


----------



## NEUSWEDE

gotta ask, You still have the plow I sold you in your fleet? If so hows it treating you?


----------



## newlooklandscp

Matt10486;1416643 said:


> What kind of light bar do you have on your personal truck?
> Thanks


Whelen mini liberty. with the center strobes as well so 6 in all.


----------



## newlooklandscp

NEUSWEDE;1416987 said:


> gotta ask, You still have the plow I sold you in your fleet? If so hows it treating you?


Yup. She runs like a gem. Maybe a ram last year after a curb incident lol


----------



## NEUSWEDE

newlooklandscp;1417280 said:


> Yup. She runs like a gem. Maybe a ram last year after a curb incident lol


haha nice, I had never had as many problems as I did with that, Guess I fixed them all!


----------



## newlooklandscp

Must have lol .... Thanks!


----------

